# Need ideas on what to do with a hollow driftwood log



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

This piece we found late spring. It's pretty solid and naturally hollowed out. See pics. Brought it home on top of the jeep so that will give you an idea of size. 

We really like the piece but haven't settled on what to do with it. Any ideas???

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

If you have something that would work for a good sized table top, you could cut it into two legs and use em for that.
??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

Or...fiberglass the inside, fill in the two ends, and use it as an outside planter for flowers...


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

Or...dig a hole and put it in, standing up, and use it as a bird feeder station.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

Or...mount it to the jeep the way it is, and use it as advertising sign with your business name on the sides...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2016)

@Tony could live in it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Or...mount it to the jeep the way it is, and use it as advertising sign with your business name on the sides...


People would think we were "holey" rollers and a bit "hollow" but we'd definitely "log" some miles. LOL

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

DKMD said:


> @Tony could live in it



There's enough room for both of us Doc! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Or...mount it to the jeep the way it is, and use it as advertising sign with your business name on the sides...


Or... If I put a tie down through the middle and ran speed up to 100 we'd probably sound like a giant resonating Kazoo.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

Dale and Anita said:


> People would think we were "holey" rollers and a bit "hollow" but we'd definitely "log" some miles. LOL


Now that's funny right there....

Dale, you're going fit right in here....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2016)

I think I'd cut 2 feet off the end and use it as a part of a largemouth bass mount - a huge bass coming out of that after a worm would be outstanding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 11, 2016)

Its log, its log its big its round its wood... Sorry, lapse moment. Duck boxes, bird houses, hanging planters, squirrel teeter-totters, pitching targets, water flue for water feature, spoon blanks, splinter bombs, decorative buckets, cat coffins, better stop here.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Dale and Anita said:


> Or... If I put a tie down through the middle and ran speed up to 100 we'd probably sound like a giant resonating Kazoo.


Vuvuzella? That would annoy the crap out of all your friends, unless they are soccer fans I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 11, 2016)

Make the worlds largest casting blank. Prolly need 1 & 1/2 fifty five gallon drums of resin!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## F.W.von (Dec 14, 2016)

Rip it in half, lag some slabs on each end to act as legs/caps, tar the inside and fill em up with dirt and flowers or strawberries. 
Two matching planters for the porch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 19, 2016)

make a really big LED lamp where the cracks are filled with glow in the dark resin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Did you try tapping on it like a hawaiian drum?


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 19, 2016)

A couple cheap drums would be pretty cool!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)

Like this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 19, 2016)

More like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## David Hill (Jan 20, 2017)

I need to look in these threads more often....
Think I'd consider laying glass over the big end and angle the cut across the bottom end so the top is level. Prolly may need to add a little stabilizing piece on the bottom for stability since it'll be at an angle. (Surprisingly hard to communicate what I "see"). Sanding & finish are another topic.
It's a really interesting piece of wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (Jan 20, 2017)

David Hill said:


> I need to look in these threads more often....
> Think I'd consider laying glass over the big end and angle the cut across the bottom end so the top is level. Prolly may need to add a little stabilizing piece on the bottom for stability since it'll be at an angle. (Surprisingly hard to communicate what I "see"). Sanding & finish are another topic.
> It's a really interesting piece of wood!



Thanks for the idea David. Deciding whether to use it vertically or horizontally is definitely part of what is holding me back. It would make an interesting table with a glass top like you suggest. Thanks. You've given me some food for thought.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2017)

Any progress on this?


----------



## F.W.von (May 19, 2017)

Chop it into 4 tubes, pair and Screw a set of heavy duty suspenders on each. Then you and the wife can wear them like chaps.
They will be handy floatation and lake camoflauge for this summer fishing adventures

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 25, 2017)

My last hollow log.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

